# T-Shirt Design for 2016 Project Tarpon Tournament Series



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

T-shirts are only available to entrants. If you are interested in entering and have not received an invite. Email me at [email protected] and we'll get back with you. We have a couple slots left and the entry deadline is coming up quickly. Divisions are Amateur Bait / Amateur Artificial / Pro-Guide / Fly Division (pro/am) For more information, you can go to - http://www.projecttarpon.com/tournamentseries.html


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That is a fine looking logo. Can I buy a shirt?


----------

